# Shoe thread



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

I like shoes. I feel like they're the cherry on top of a nice outfit.
Do you like shoes?
If you don't, you probably have no sole.
If you do, go on right ahead and feel free to talk about shoes in this thread and post your fly kicks too!








Spoiler: Sharing some old-ish shoes of mine








From the top row going left to right:

-The ol' dusty light blue Vans.
-My pride and joy, Twinkie colored Koston's.
-Some thrifty Mocassins I scored at K-Mart.
-Grey Nike Janoski's, I probably wear these the most.
-Yoda Aloha High-top Van's, I rarely wear these ones, so they're still pretty new.
-Finally, some ill-fitting but some sweet shoes I got at H&M(cheap too!)





Spoiler: Some new loafers I copped













-Copped the classic Sandlot PF Flyers last week because I wanted some black shoes.
-Special gal got me the Winnie The Pooh Vans and I love them. (He is my fav Disney character after all!)


----------



## Munyo (Oct 14, 2015)

I love creepers.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 14, 2015)

I've been wearing these for the past three years.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 14, 2015)

Ahhh~ Me and shoes have a love/hate relationship. You see, I love boots. I love Autumn and I love boots. So many boots being sold in Autumun, it's heaven. However, I HATE shopping and spending money. I'm frugal as ****. So, I'm constantly feeling guilty for buying boots. But I just love boots so much... *sigh* I need therapy >.<

Anyways, I just bought these babies. They're the last pair for this season, I swear >.>


Spoiler:  Boots!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I've been wearing these for the past three years.



These are pretty rad.
They look like the perfect shoe for shining up and kicking someone's butt!


----------



## Munyo (Oct 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> These are pretty rad.
> They look like the perfect shoe for shining up and kicking someone's butt!



You should look at ssense for Dr. Martens shoes for both male and female. They look so cool. ; a;


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 14, 2015)

right now i am wearing black canvas mid-ankle airwalks, size 13.  my old school suede airwalks finally fell apart.  they are apparently only sold now at payless, and on the cheap...  and the old logo doesnt exist anymore...


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I've been wearing these for the past three years.



yeah this basically, but only for the past year
should prolly get new laces for em
i'll wear my black adidas shoes sometimes but eh


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

Munyo said:


> You should look at ssense for Dr. Martens shoes for both male and female. They look so cool. ; a;



More butt-kicking kicks, I approve!
I've always wanted to rock some boots.
I have a neat pair of snow boots, but they don't look too hot lol.


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 14, 2015)

I've also been wanting to buy these for a while now, but my boyfriend won't let me. He says they're ugly. Now I've got two things telling me not to buy these, my wallet and my boyfriend. *sigh*


Spoiler:  Pretty shoes!











Edit: Ok! This thread is NOT helping my shoe addiction. I shall leave immediately before my wallet screams at me again.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 14, 2015)

I got these in May, but I've never worn them. They don't really match anything.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 14, 2015)

I've just been wearing white converse with a lot of my outfits lately. They seem to work with everything (for my kind of style); jeans, dresses, skirts. When it finally gets cold I'll break out the boots again though. I've got a comfy pair of chelsea boots, and also a pair of dr. martens (1461) I like a lot. I don't wear the latter enough tho so I need to continue breaking them in lmao


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I've also been wanting to buy these for a while now, but my boyfriend won't let me. He says they're ugly. Now I've got two things telling me not to buy these, my wallet and my boyfriend. *sigh*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Pretty shoes!
> ...



Those aren't bad at all!
Your bf might just have bad taste in shoes!!! - says the guy with the bright twinkie shoes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I got these in May, but I've never worn them. They don't really match anything.



I feel ya.
That's exactly how I feel about my Star Wars Aloha Hi-Top's.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2015)

Aww yeah, time to show off the kicks :')



Spoiler: took these like just now








I've got my moccasins (super comfy), Sperrys (probably like my 5th pair), black and white checkered Vans that are pretty old, the red Hawaiian floral Vans that I had to custom order I wanted them so badly, the little black shoes I got while in Germany for like 9 Euro, and the suuuuuuperrrr old Vans I got so long ago I don't remember when. 





Two of my favorite pairs of Vans  both floral, one just more Hawaiian. Vans are my favorite if you couldn't tell. 





I didn't think I'd include them, but I took the picture so here are my workout/running/active shoes. Cross training Nikes. 

I also have many pairs of flip flops and 2 pairs of riding boots for the winter time, I didn't really feel like dragging them all out and taking pictures of them with all the others but they're in the closet soooo


----------



## Javocado (Oct 14, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Aww yeah, time to show off the kicks :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shoes!
Really love all the Vans ya got. You can't go wrong with those.
You also reminded me I need some work-out shoes, but those can wait til' Christmas time haha.


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 14, 2015)

My aunt bought these a couple months ago for me. I think I wear them way more than I should.


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 14, 2015)

I like boots the best, but i read somewhere that someone slipped and sprained their ankle while wearing them xD
Dont you think shoes are becoming more and more expensive too?


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

I really like shoes I'll post a picture tmrw


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Nice shoes!
> Really love all the Vans ya got. You can't go wrong with those.
> You also reminded me I need some work-out shoes, but those can wait til' Christmas time haha.



Thank you! I love yours too  
Haha yeah, I understand that. Christmas is definitely where a lot of my shoes come from!


----------



## Llust (Oct 14, 2015)

i dont care much about shoes tbh
i mainly have different colors of converse (black, navy blue, pink & white. its rare for me to wear the pink though bc my clothes are primarily black/white. i think the last time i wore the pink converse was when i was forced to wear a dress)

then i just have a pair of tennis shoes- i just wear them for gym class


----------



## Joy (Oct 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I've been wearing these for the past three years.



Same except mine are burgundy
I also wear keds. Sue me.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 14, 2015)

I just bought some toms that are cute and they have a rubber sole since they are kids' size

 The adult toms are so lame they have the crappy sole that wears out cause it's like freakin cardboard or something the rubber sole is way better and it looks better too &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340; except for the fact that I have to shop in the kids shoe department for them lmao


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 14, 2015)

I always wear ankle boots. Or really boots of any kind.
I have knee-length high heeled boots, heeled ankle boots, regular ankle boots, and snow boots.


----------



## cinny (Oct 15, 2015)

I love shoes!! I think because my brother had so many when he was a teenager.
I have four pairs of nike shoes; 3 for running & 1 is for basketball? I don't know but had it for 5 years lmao.
Also had many pairs of converse shoes during middle school days... I've always wanted vans but never owned a pair.

not many people like new balance (from what I hear), but I reallllly want a pair of the retro ski collection lol!!
They are my kinda style but the price is $210.. e_e


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 15, 2015)

my new thing is finding cool shoes and sweaters.... don't get me started on sweaters...
I bought a new pair of toms that have like a burlap sack look to the top of them (love them)
First pair of sanoks was a few weeks ago, freaking love them (they look kinda the same now that I think about it...)
i always love my fuzzy inside loafers....
realized I needed a pair of basic shoes, so bought some cheap ones from Forever 21 that were less than 20 bucks and are army green so really go with anything... and work with all my cool socks, because I like socks with cool prints even more than shoes...

I've updated my wardrobe a lot the past few months... idk its weird, but I gotta make my own style yooooo!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 15, 2015)

I always wear sneakers because they are so comfy, even in the summer! They last a long while too. The ones I have now have been worn for four years and they are still intact. My bedroom slippers are falling apart after 5-7 years though.

I don't particularly like going out to buy shoes. They rarely have my size in the style I like because my feet are wide, so most of the time I just end up leaving the store disappointed.


----------



## asuka (Oct 15, 2015)

need 2 cop the superstars fam
cant decide between between pink or black stripes tho....




x_x


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 15, 2015)

I've always wanted some Nike shoes but they're so expensive


----------



## Javocado (Oct 15, 2015)

asuka said:


> need 2 cop the superstars fam
> cant decide between between pink or black stripes tho....
> 
> 
> ...



yoooooo these ones are tight!

I had a pair of Adidas once. I copped them on Senior check out day. They were just...there.
I was chatting with pals near the school parking lot for a good hour and the shoes just remained there near a lamppost so I was like "well these are nice and i'm never gonna come here again so i'm taking them" and that was the first time I committed a sin!!

But yeah, they were about half a size bigger than my size 10, but I made them work.
I rocked them for a year until they "mysteriously disappeared".
My mom never liked Adidas, she sees them as "cholo shoes", so I'm like 90% sure she gave them away when I was out one day rip.


----------



## asuka (Oct 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> yoooooo these ones are tight!
> 
> I had a pair of Adidas once. I copped them on Senior check out day. They were just...there.
> I was chatting with pals near the school parking lot for a good hour and the shoes just remained there near a lamppost so I was like "well these are nice and i'm never gonna come here again so i'm taking them" and that was the first time I committed a sin!!
> ...



omg........u _thief_


----------



## Javocado (Oct 15, 2015)

asuka said:


> omg........u _thief_



I know, I'm a bad noodle. 
:-(

What puts my soul at ease is thinking the person actually stole the shoes back as opposed to my mom dumping them altogether haha. Also, I want to see the pink Adidas you're talking about!


----------



## gem83 (Oct 15, 2015)

If I can find all my somewhat interesting shoes i will be back w/ photos omg


----------



## asuka (Oct 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I know, I'm a bad noodle.
> :-(
> 
> What puts my soul at ease is thinking the person actually stole the shoes back as opposed to my mom dumping them altogether haha. Also, I want to see the pink Adidas you're talking about!



it wouldn't surprise me tbh
heres the ones with pink stripes...they're so cute ;_; i can't find the ones with more pastel pink stripes anywhere though so i'd have to settle...
these are the more pastel pink ones i cant find anywhere THEYRE SO CUTE FHDJKJF


----------



## gem83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Apparently I have no idea how to post a pic ;A; but omg those pastel stripes are so cute im dying


----------



## Javocado (Oct 15, 2015)

asuka said:


> it wouldn't surprise me tbh
> heres the ones with pink stripes...they're so cute ;_; i can't find the ones with more pastel pink stripes anywhere though so i'd have to settle...
> these are the more pastel pink ones i cant find anywhere THEYRE SO CUTE FHDJKJF



Pastel ones and the pink ones are neat.
I think you'd rock these pink ones better than the previous black ones.
Plus, these shoes make me want circus animal cookies so that's bonus points haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> Apparently I have no idea how to post a pic ;A; but omg those pastel stripes are so cute im dying



Try saving and uploading (or dragging and dropping) to an image hosting site like Imgur and copy and paste the BBcode on here. Or you can just throw up links haha


----------



## cinny (Oct 15, 2015)

asuka said:


> it wouldn't surprise me tbh
> heres the ones with pink stripes...they're so cute ;_; i can't find the ones with more pastel pink stripes anywhere though so i'd have to settle...
> these are the more pastel pink ones i cant find anywhere THEYRE SO CUTE FHDJKJF



those are so cute!! I have not owned Adidas since 2006 because I think other people look good with them besides me because of my big feet lmao.


----------



## Chaotix (Oct 15, 2015)

asuka said:


> need 2 cop the superstars fam
> cant decide between between pink or black stripes tho....
> 
> 
> ...



I once owned a pair of superstars and i'm digging the pink stripes.

Since were talking about adidas shoes I was able to buy some of these at the outlet today.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

I hate shoes. Cause my feet are way too different sizes from each other, so I p much only go buy shoes if I really need new ones 

But eh in general I prefer boots or sneakers. Wish I could find nice suede moccasins to wear someday though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2015)

In middle school I wore nothing but black high-top converse and I would usually paint something on the toe plastic. (I have a killer pair of custom double decker hightops that I need to post a pic of, I very rarely wear them..) These days I definitly have a shoe addiction but since I don't have any shoes besides the ones I am wearing at work with me I'll post pictures of a few I have and a few I want.



Spoiler: HAVE








My fave, they are super easy to walk in and light weight and make me feel powerful because they're so high!




These shoes I wear constantly, actually wearing them right now, I love them and they are super comfy, Mary Jane shoes are my absolute fave!




I wore these until they died, the rubber bit was hollow so they fell apart after a few months. *cries* I am planning on getting some more with more of a platform to them but still Mary Jane style, I love that I can wear cute socks with them!




Pretty much the only non-black shoes I own. (I didn't buy them, that's why.) I wear them over pants in the winter and stuff, but not very often. The ones I have are the dark brown in the pic, and one of the heels is coming off of one, I definitely want to get some REAL boots like Doc Martens so they'll actually last.
[/img]





Spoiler: WANT



Probably ever shoe on dollskill, like honestly, they have the cutest shoes, for example:








(The 90's kid in me aches for these...)








Of course I love all kinds of unconventional shoes, but they're just so cute. Anything gothy I simply adore, and I am getting more into booties and heels.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 15, 2015)

heres my shoe






- - - Post Merge - - -

weird- mine doesnt have the stitching from side up to the grommets...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2015)

King Dad said:


> heres my shoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is your other one? You foot will get cold!


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 15, 2015)

All your shoes are magnificent


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 15, 2015)

Spoiler







My favourite shoes of all time. They go with everything in my closet and I can wear them in the summer because it's not that hot (everyday is summer here)... and good for rainy season because they are waterproof. I either alternate between those or my chelsea docs. Been doing that for 3+ years, before that I owned different pairs of timbs and docs lol. 



Spoiler







I own a lot of boots because I have ****ty ankles that will break if I wear flats or something with no support.


----------



## Meemster (Oct 15, 2015)

I love shoes... I love heels, I love sneakers, I love flats... but since my accident I haven't worn heels  sad times. I'm saving up for a pair of Tieks... I've always wanted a pair of Louboutins


----------



## chronic (Oct 15, 2015)

NEW BALANCE 990 and heavy military style boots when I'm ready to run something serious!! Suited booted dipped and whipped ready to hit the streets in style whilst I saunter unscrupulously.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 15, 2015)

i wear my black dr martens atm lol they're p old but still good


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 15, 2015)

I have no idea where half my shoes are lol

They've disappeared into the deep, dark, messy depths of the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 15, 2015)

I've been wearing these for almost a year now. Definitely worth the money!


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

OKAY im back with terrible pictures:



Spoiler: all










those are all (or most of my shoes, my dad has some of mine where hes living)



Spoiler: first 3










okay these are my 3 faves. so the first ones are just simple boots. then the second ones are these huge platforms that i used to wear to school but then i was told i wasnt allowed to. so now ive switched to the third, my doc martens.



Spoiler: next 3










first we have my black and white creepers. it was at this time my parents wouldnt let me buy shoes online, so i went to new york and looked for a long time and found these. and now i buy all my shoes online. then there are the heels. i usually wore these to my speech and debate tournaments with this one express dress, because the criss-cross designs really matched. i love these heels. then those are my snow boots, which my cousin got for me. i dont wear them unless im in montana or something. 



Spoiler: last ones










these are some more boots my cousin got for me. i dont wear them often anymore, because none of my clothing matches. then there are flats which i wore once and ill probably never wear again. aunt wanted me to wear them to a wedding but i dont like them . and those are just some other heels, i wear them when i dont feel like wearing the others. 

idk thats it i guess


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 15, 2015)

Spoiler










Black Hello Kitty Vans, pink Hello Kitty vans, purple velvet Doc Martens, transparent glittery jellies from Amazon, red Converse, black/blue/green Converse.
The black/blue/green Converse have a wolf and a sheep drawn on them along with a bunch of paint stains from theater tech


----------



## Javocado (Oct 17, 2015)

forgot my payless exclusive work shoes
XDDDDDDD


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 17, 2015)

I wear **** like this: http://static4.shop.indiatimes.com/...didas-alcor-white-men-sports-shoes-q17215.jpg


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 17, 2015)

I have one pair that's beaten up from playing football.
I'm size 11-12 so it's hard to get good shoes you know


----------



## Rasha (Oct 17, 2015)

the last pair of shoes I bought about 2 years ago. I somewhat put things like clothes, shoes, bags or makeup aside (because I hate shopping and I really just don't care) and go spend all  my money on video games instead. I don't look like **** though, I just really need at least some new shoes


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 17, 2015)

I usually stick to my Converse or my Vans, but for running I have some pretty cool looking PowerGrid sneakers. They are pretty stained because of the 5k Color Run haha! 

But here is what my Vans look like:


Spoiler


----------



## Temari (Oct 17, 2015)

My feet are really small, so I have lots of trouble shopping for shoes, haha;; My summer shoe wardrobe isn't as on point compared to my fall/winter boots wardrobe. 

Also, my mom has a lot of boots that I share with her even tho they are a few sizes too big lol.

I wear a lot of different tall boots (to make me look taller lmao), and I recently picked up a pair of black combat boots, but I haven't worn them yet haha. I want some more wedged ankle boots bc those look pretty cute when you fold fuzzy socks over the rim.

And ofc I also have some thick black snow boots that I've been wearing since I was in 4th grade for when it gets below 0


----------



## Mao (Oct 18, 2015)

mainly wear vans but if i feel a bit more feminine then a pair of patent loafers do a pretty good job (ones from schuh are so comfy)



Spoiler






got that pair of vans for sale a while back ^ not my pic btw



Spoiler






wanna get those but they're 50 quid


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 19, 2015)

If you guys like shoes you should all check out a shop called "irregular choice". It's the perfect name because they have such unusual shoes on there but some are amazing.


----------



## Amichann (Oct 19, 2015)

I hate shoes because they never fit me because I'm too short and my feet are too small.
I guess I don't have a sole.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 20, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> I usually stick to my Converse or my Vans, but for running I have some pretty cool looking PowerGrid sneakers. They are pretty stained because of the 5k Color Run haha!
> 
> But here is what my Vans look like:
> 
> ...



Oooooh I like these.
They remind me of a sleek jet-black sludge or something haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amichann said:


> I guess I don't have a sole.



ya i figured


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 20, 2015)

Love the winnie the pooh vans. He's my favorite disney character as well. ^^


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 20, 2015)

Slip ons and vans are the only things i wear.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 20, 2015)

I want these but they look so wide.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> If you guys like shoes you should all check out a shop called "irregular choice". It's the perfect name because they have such unusual shoes on there but some are amazing.



YES.  I have a bunch of pairs of shoes from Irregular Choice and their sub brand Poetic License and they are all fantastically weird or gorgeous.  Most of the ones I have are from PL, but I get so many great compliments on them.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I want these but they look so wide.



They're pretty wide, yeah, but they're slick as hell.
I'm sure you could pull them off!


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 20, 2015)

here's a ****ty picture of my kd 7 pbjs



Spoiler: wht they rlly look like











(Theyre my babies)


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 20, 2015)

Sansa said:


> YES.  I have a bunch of pairs of shoes from Irregular Choice and their sub brand Poetic License and they are all fantastically weird or gorgeous.  Most of the ones I have are from PL, but I get so many great compliments on them.



You're so lucky! I would love to be able to get some, especially the gnome heel ones. What ones do you have from there?


----------

